# Not Again!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That all sounds very scary and awful! I think you should call a nuisance wildlife collector. That possum is just going to get bolder and bolder, challenging Buck more deeply every time you see it. Hopefully they can relocate the animal. I know of spoos that hunted and killed opossums, but it was two spoos together. I don't want you or Buck to get hurt.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Get yourself a hockey stick and leave it outside beside your back door. 

Call it the Possum Poker.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Do these animals carry rabbies? Around here we have squirrels, raccoons and rabbits, but that's about it. Never seen an opossum except at the zoo!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...poor possum. But yeah, that's pretty freaky, especially if other animals get the same idea from him. Maybe if you feed a raw diet..................(you finish the rest):act-up:

Maybe there's some kind of electronic deterrent. Or an owl. haha. Remember that conversation?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We have so many critters because of the bayou and neighbors with heavily wooded properties, it could be a full time job! When we moved here, there was a sizable colony of feral cats. The coyotes seem to have taken care of them. I'm hoping that this opossum has figured out that there is a large, bouncing beastie here and will adjust his range to avoid Buck. Or that the coyotes will get him. My husband suggested I carry around the pool leaf net presumably so I can scoop it up and fling it over the fence. Right!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just FYI to help soothe fears a bit. Oppossums rarely carry rabies. 
(I personally love the little guys and have rescued several over the years. Never had issues with careful handling). 

Link to Opposum Society for info:
Opossum Society of the United States | Rehabilitation and Education


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww poor Possum! Molly's Possum is also still a frequent 'visitor' but it and Molly only hold 'staring contests' it's a love/hate relationship...... it stays on top of the fence..............Possums are pretty harmless and actually good for ridding your yard of snails and slugs. As long as you keep your trash cans closed, and other animal foods out of reach,they will just be silent visitors!


----------

